# Some Antler



## myingling (Aug 3, 2013)

While digging thur my antler stash figured I would turn this predator distress call ,,,it don't have a home yet but its been awhile séance I spun some thing like this up 

stabilized spalted maple and whitetail antler 



http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4132_zpsbc029b5f.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4130_zps94521487.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 3, 2013)

WOW that is cool !!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm no fan of antler (just don't like the looks of it on knives calls guns etc.) but that one right there is one I would pay for. That's one of the best looking calls I've ever laid eyes on. Awesome job Mike.


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 3, 2013)

Very nice. I use a lot of antler on pens


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice job mike......It looks awesome!


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 3, 2013)

Mike,
Very good looking call-dont know if I could take that beauty into the woods. If you need any Texas woods I would be in for a trade or two.
Jim R


----------



## justturnin (Aug 6, 2013)

That is amazing Mike. WOW!!!


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 7, 2013)

Very nice Mike. Rick


----------

